

2nd Ed of TCP/IP Illustrated vol. 1 - msie
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321336313/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=ilotebo-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0321336313

======
zdw
Love to have an ebook version, of any kind.

Unfortunately, anything considered to be a textbook is immediately covered in
expiring DRM like this:

<http://www.coursesmart.com/0131876732/?a=1773944>

~~~
pasbesoin
O'Reilly's Safari has the first edition (volumes I and II). Within Safari,
Volume I, 1st edition, is 26 tokens to download as a PDF.

No sign of the second edition, in Safari.

P.S. In addition to the X tokens per month that Safari members receive as part
of whichever subscription plan, additional tokens are currently 5 for
US$10.00, to give you a price point (so, $50 worth of tokens, with 4 tokens
left over).

P.P.S. Whoops, just saw this on the Amazon page:

Publisher: Addison-Wesley Professional; 2 edition (August 11, 2011)

So, maybe Safari will come through?

~~~
pasbesoin
Brain wave. That would be $60 worth of tokens, with 4 tokens left over.

------
jimwise
Anyone know what's changed in the new edition? Addition of IPv6, I assume?

Nice to see A-W keep developing these (and APUE, and UNP) after Stevens'
passing. Hope Fall proves as good a choice here as Fenner did for the new UNP
edition.

------
zmitri
I just bought the first edition! Either way, this is an excellent book so far.
It is written with a level of clarity and conciseness that makes it stand out
from other resources on networking.

------
ozchrisb
Stevens passed away in 1999
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._Richard_Stevens>) how does he write a second
edition?

~~~
soneil
There's two authors credited. I assume Stevens maintains credit the portions
that he authored, and Fall for the edits & additions.

